# Newly Pregnant



## CATMAC (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi all, 

Just found out I am pregnant and likely like most people so many emotions going on from happiness to being frightened of what lies ahead.

I did manage to see the diabetic consultant at the maternity unit for pre conception twice however its so hard to secretly get time of work - i did not wish to tell them i was going to be trying to get pregnant.  I was hoping to wait until 12weeks before i tell people and i dont know if i am going to manage to attend appointments without telling my employer and would have liked the first people that i tell would be my family and friends not my boss! 

Anyway can anyone advise how many appointments they had to attend before they were 12weeks.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2011)

Good news catmac, hope everything goes to plan.


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi catmac, huge congratulations to you!! How many weeks are u now? I went to the pre conception clinic twice too so as soon as I got my positive pregnancy test I called ante natal and got my first appointment when I was exactly 4 weeks pregnant. Then I've had an appointment every 2 weeks since then. So thats 5 appointments up to my twelth week. Im lucky in that I work a 9 day fortnight anyway so I get a day off every 2 weeks. I just put in a request to change it to the same day as the clinic. If u hang on and dont make your first appointment until your a few weeks in you wont have as many to go to. But if you're anything like me im sure you're anxious to be seen. Every hospital is different, some dont see u as often in the first 12 weeks anyway and they might be able to monitor your bloods over the phone or by email. You'll be able to find out at your first appointment. Good luck with everything, the first 12 weeks are a challenge so make sure u post here if you want to ask anything! Take care xxx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 11, 2011)

Just to say congratulations, and I have no doubt you will find out a lot of good stuff from the fellow mothers/to be.............


----------



## Steff (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi and welcome Cat to the forum, congratulations on your pregnancy also x


----------



## rachelha (Sep 11, 2011)

Congratulations!

I think I had 4 or 5 appointments by 12 weeks.  My boss ended up knowing before my family, she guessed.  Do you know if you will get an early scan?  I had one at 8weeks, and told my family after that.


----------



## vince13 (Sep 11, 2011)

Just wanted to add my congratulations and wishing you good health for the next however many months.


----------



## newbs (Sep 11, 2011)

I attended the antenatal clinic at 5 wks both times then fortnightly after that and also had an early scan at 7/8 weeks too so told my parents not long after I found out, shortly followed by my boss, no choice really.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## CATMAC (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I am just 4 weeks, not sure what scans I will be getting.  I hope to contact my local doctor tomorrow and the hospital as well and see what happens.  I think my boss is going to end up knowing before my family and friends but if that's what I need to do to attend the appointments I will.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2011)

CATMAC said:


> Thanks everyone.  I am just 4 weeks, not sure what scans I will be getting.  I hope to contact my local doctor tomorrow and the hospital as well and see what happens.  I think my boss is going to end up knowing before my family and friends but if that's what I need to do to attend the appointments I will.



I can't help with the question Catmac, but just wanted to add my congratulations!  Hoping all goes well


----------



## hyper-Suze (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations CATMAC...so jel! We're trying at the moment too, it is a hard one about work, although I am not one who keeps a secret well and most of my office know that we are trying and keep asking! I'm sure as soon as I get the positive result I won't be able to make it out the 12wk danger zone!!!!

Congrats, good luck, take care, take it easy and get your man to do EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## elliebug (Sep 12, 2011)

congratulations  like suze we're trying too and there is a small chance i might be pregnant and i am having a headache about work! i work in a hosp so could be exposed to all sorts of nasty things, have managed to avoid them so far but i don't know what im gonna do either when i know for sure or i do actually get pregnant! like you i dont want everyone to know as soon as i do so i am keen to know if you manage to keep it quiet! really hope you do, fingers crossed for you!
PS can't help with the appointment question sorry


----------



## CATMAC (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks.  Best of luck Suze and Elliebug.  It is the hardest thing to keep a secret but i am still managing (only just).  Got my next appointment sorted for the maternity unit for 3rd Oct and have managed to sort my shift without telling them. Cant wait!


----------



## elliebug (Sep 13, 2011)

well done and good luck


----------

